# what happens to my legal status?



## rebzrosh (Sep 16, 2016)

my husband and I both married in nepal 3 years ago and we both are nepalese. but after marriage my husband moved to portugal and started working there, he has his portuguise resident card. after 7 months i joined him in portugal and i also got my resident card on his dependent. now its almost 3 years that i am living with my husband in portugal , recently he got his portuguise citizinship . then we registered our marriage in portugal and then i got 5 year eu family card on his dependant. in total our marriage duration is more than 3.5 yrs starting from nepal, we registered our marriage only after he got his citizinship in portugal. from the time of marriage registration till now its 6 months. now we have problems between us. we both want divorced, so we decided to get divorced on mutual agreement. since my husband is nepalese portuguise he has no problem about his legal status but since i am still nepalese citizen and hold 5 yr eu family card , after divorced what will be my legal status in eu countires or in portugal? do i loose my 5 yrs family card or can i retain my 5 yr family card? can i freely move live and work in other schengen countries even afetr divorced? please give me genuine answers, would appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

With 5-year PR card you can apply for PT citizenship in a year. After getting Porterhouses passport you can move anywhere in EU. Do not move out of PT until you get citizenship as you can lose everything and will have to start from scratch.
It makes me wonder how your hubby was able to get PT Citizenship after 3 years of working in PT. Normally, it only can be done through marriage or Jewish roots.


----------



## rebzrosh (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks for suggestion, 
my hubby lived in portugal continuesly 7 year , its not 3 yrs, thats why he got pt citizinship. but i got 5 yrs eu family card( i am not sure this family card is equal to 5 yrs permanent card or not, since i got it through marriage to my hubby. we married in nepal almost 4 yr ago but i have been living in portugal since 3 yrs now. ) we registered our marriage in portugal after my hubby got pt citizenship. thats how i got my 5 yrs eu family card. now since we decided to divorced, can i retain this card and can i apply for pt citizenship on my own? but my total duration of living in portugal is only 3 yrs, how can i get pt citizenship with 3 yrs duration only? i just wanted to go to uk or other schengen countries with this 5 yrs eu family card after our divorce but i dont know after divorce i can retain legal status here in portugal or not.


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

You have PR card and this means that you can apply for PT citizenship now on your own. You can't work outside of PT until you get PT passport. You can travel in schengen zone but not more than 6 months a year, otherwise you will lose you PR status. Don't hesitate to call SEF and get right info from them directly. Forum isn't the best place for this. If you are unsure just don't give them your name, tell them that you are asking for a friend


----------



## rebzrosh (Sep 16, 2016)

but can i apply pt citizenship even after i got divorced and i am living in this country legally only 3 yrs but with 5 year card it will be 3.5 yrs. since i got 5 yr card just recently. and i am not sure permanent 5 yr card is equal to family 5 yr card for the dependant of eu citizen.


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

I would still suggest to call SEF to get 100% correct answer.


----------



## rebzrosh (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks for your suggestions, i would do that


----------

